# what is this?



## alfred dawes (Jul 4, 2006)

My uncle was walking on a beach on lake erie and found this.Hes woundering what it is.I dont think its any kind of fish.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

One of the many minks ya see runnin' around up there? I don't know, I'm just guessing as it's the first thing that came to mind.........................


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

turn it in to the odnr and ask them, i hope this helps


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

It looks to me like a horses skull and neck. 
That's my final answer.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Are there any fifth graders on here???


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

After further review of the first photo, what I think we have here is the very rare and elusive hammerhead sea weasle. Poor little rascal probly took a sip of erie beach water and went belly up.


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

Its the spine and neck bone of the lock ness monster.


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

its a beaver


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thats an indian go-nad scratcher...


----------



## BigDCat (Apr 5, 2008)

Now that All Eyes has established form of death.......

I'm going with the more scietific "Dismantling Theory".......

After a few too many Bud Light's, "Junior" stepped on the lower jaw of a flathead and peeled it loose from its back. You are now left with a skeletal remain that is close to what you got. 

That's the best I got............


----------



## BigDCat (Apr 5, 2008)

O.k......I blew my visual on the Dismantling Theory.......Let me try this again


----------



## BigDCat (Apr 5, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/508646788/


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

i agree with all eyes.... hammerhead sea weasel. used to see alot of them


----------



## steely123 (May 17, 2004)

Man EZbite- i thought the indian go-nad snatcher was extinct for about 40 yrs or so....kinda like that aussie marcupial tiger...uh, whatdoyacallit....


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Since there are no measurments with this photo I am going to go out on a limb and say that it looks like the upper skull of a javelina. I lived in arizona for 18 years and while out hunting you can see one of these every once in a while. The bottom jaw actually has two really large tusks for digging up roots and bugs.

And thats all I have to say on that subject(in my best forrest gump voice)
don m


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

That, my friends, is a Snipe.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know dimensions on the skull but the best guess so far in my opinion is that of BigDCat. If you look at the link pic that he referred to it looks very similar. 

I am thinking he is on the right track here but I am going with a slightly different guess. If it is as big as it appears to be I am going to guess a sturgeon.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Jimmy Hoffa? Maybe Bigfoot?


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hammerhead sea weasel!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

It's definitely not a sturgeon, they have nothing but cartilidge inside - they have an exoskeleton. Found something similar on the Cuyahoga years back, guys at the zoo identified it as a cow's spine.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

After looking at BigDcat's photo, you can see the similarity - definitely a catfish, I think.


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

Looks like a catfish spine and skull


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> After looking at BigDcat's photo, you can see the similarity - definitely a catfish, I think.


Or a fish of some kind. Since it had no width to the head portion it made me think that perhaps it was not a flathead or even channel for that matter. You can't tell by the picture how big it is. I was thinking it looked rather large which is why I suggested sturgeon.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Ok, after further review of the photos, I have it narrowed down to one of the following items.
1. All that's left of Nessie's 3rd cousin Jessie.
2. Bigfoot's hairbrush
3. A hammerhead sea weasel
4. A petrified flying squirrel
5. Something from Micheal Jackson's collection of oddities.
6. Navajo nut rake.
7. Horse head.
I'm no equestrian expert but those are some really big vertebrae hooked to a really long skull. You can even see the eye sockets. 
If I'm right, it just goes to show you can lead a horse to water, but he's pretty much on his own from there.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I just Googled "horse skull" images and now I don't think it's a
horse. The size is hard to tell by the pics but judging by the size of the vertabrae it looked really big. The skull is not all there which makes it hard to identify. We need CSI Cleveland.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Boar skull maybe?


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

DON'T LOOK UP CATFISH SKULL PICTURES ON INTERNET EXPLORER IT BRING UP PORNO THAT YOU CANNOT SHUT OFF UNTIL YOU TURN OFF YOUR COMPUTER. 
Sorry to be yelling but I was researching this skull and got more than I wanted. I looked at a javelina skull and its not that. Similar but not the same. From what I found it could be a catfish skull but I was not able to copy the picture for everyone else to look at so I continued searching. Just don't look for catfish pictures the site I clicked on was a university study of catfish skeletons but it was porno. It could be the site has been highjacked. I will say it was too explicit for persons over 21....no make that 55y/o.
Not good.
later ya'll
don m


----------



## BigDCat (Apr 5, 2008)

The Hammerhead sea-weasel is a logical choice for this type of skeletal remain, but I truly believe that I have "Sherlocked" this baby.

Have CSI Cleveland check the under-carriage of that thing for Bud Light residue. 

I think we can wrap this up pretty quick.......


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

What's it smell/taste like?


----------



## alfred dawes (Jul 4, 2006)

LOL its about 9 to 10 inchs from what he said.And im still trying to get him to taste it.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

alfred dawes said:


> LOL its about 9 to 10 inchs from what he said.And im still trying to get him to taste it.


That is smaller than I had guessed. I say it could be a catfish skull as well.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Its a Co-wall-ski skull. An experamental fish breading back in the 70's resulted in crossing a Coho salmon and a walleye. The species was found to be too passive for a prolonged survival rate, so they bred it again with a musky. Thus, the Co-Wall-Ski. I bet the skull was found near Parma, because the new species wouldn't leave that area for some odd reason!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I found this picture online of a partial catfish skull that was found in an eagles nest. This looks an awful lot like our boy. I would have never guessed a catfish with a spine like that and what appears to be big eye sockets. Just goes to show you what I know.


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

> What's it smell/taste like?


By posting and being the 1 with this in your possesion I think it only fair you give us all the facts. So smell, taste?


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Looks like some dried up bones to me!  
Mike


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

alfred dawes said:


> LOL its about 9 to 10 inchs from what he said.And im still trying to get him to taste it.


I just read this and had to laugh. The whole time I'm saying it's a horse, this guy is over there picturing this horse about the size of a rooster.  
I had no idea this thing was so small. All together it looked 4 ft. long to me for some reason. That's just funny right there!


----------



## firetiger08 (Feb 10, 2008)

Its a new breed of fish infesting out waters.. horse fish.


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

Definetly a catfish. We have a cottage in Conneaut right on the beach and they wash up all the time. The buzzards/vultures have a feast on them.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

it almost reminds of the skull and neck of a hog or boar of sorts


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

All Eyes said:


> I just read this and had to laugh. The whole time I'm saying it's a horse, this guy is over there picturing this horse about the size of a rooster.
> I had no idea this thing was so small. All together it looked 4 ft. long to me for some reason. That's just funny right there!


ha got me with the size of the pic also......hey i wonder if i can use his camra sometime to increase the size of the fish i catch????


----------



## The Huntsman (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey guys , Iv'e never cleaned one, but maybe that thing is a Burbot. It just does not look quite right to be a cat.


----------



## alfred dawes (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks like the cat fish the spine threw me off to.I told my uncle Id get some funny anwers from you guys.


----------



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

i think its a carp skull and part of its spinal column. i've seen quite a few of them in my life and thats exactly what it looks like to me.


----------



## vandrews (May 3, 2008)

Looks like a hammer head shark......


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

LOl.. thanks for al the laughs fellas...

My edamucated guess is a Catish...


Frank


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

it is the skull of a big catfish. Cory down at cripple creek has some on display in his shop.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

It looks like some of the left overs from Dr Hymens surgerys.


----------

